# opinions on first 1911 purchase



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

can anyone recommend a reasonably priced and reliable 1911 for a first 1911 purchase?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm looking at pick one of these up whan I get home. Last price I seen on it was $409.
http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/review/RIA.htm


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

very interesting im going to look into RIA further. seems to be a good choice. thanks


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Kimber & a S&W .45 - I like them both for different reasons.

The Kimber is a little pricey, but a fantastic gun. http://www.kimberamerica.com/

I've heard very good things about the Springfield Armory .45, I own a Springfield, but not the .45 cal.

I'd look at it - Springfield makes a great gun.

They make several 1911 models http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=7

as well as a XD model. http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php

They are very reasonably priced.

:smt1099


----------



## StoneyFF (May 12, 2009)

*Whatcha gonna do with it?*



punkinabox said:


> can anyone recommend a reasonably priced and reliable 1911 for a first 1911 purchase?


Depends on what you're going to do with it... For a good knock around, have fun out back gun, there are a lot of good, inexpensive ones out there, RIA and others. But there are some considerations...

If you're going to put a LOT of rounds through it (probably not, cause if you can afford enough ammo to do that you wouldn't be looking for an "reasonably priced" (read - inexpensive) gun, then you want to make sure it's going to hold up and that the steel in it is good and whether it's forged, cast, etc., and you'll find differing opinions on the importance of this...)

If you're going to use it for fun, an occasional malfunction is no big deal, but if you're going to use it for personal defense (either at home or carrying), then reliability is paramount and some guns will be a lot more reliable (albeit perhaps slightly less accurate, but definitely within tolerance for self defense), while others will be more accurate but more finicky and not as reliable.

If you're going to use this gun as is, and not modify it, then that's another consideration... how important is a commander hammer rather than a regular hammer, do you want a 1911 or a 1911A1 (hammer and beavertail are different and one might bite your hand more than t he other depending on your grip and hand size, etc. Or are you going to use this gun as the base to build a 'better' 1911 by making mods to it, in which case you don't care about the hammer and trigger and grip safety cause you're probably going to replace those at a minimum...

See what I mean? I'd do some serious reading on this forum and a number of others (though I won't be specific out of courtesy to our hosts <smile>) and see what features are important to you. As an example, Bersa makes an interesting looking inexpensive 1911, but it comes in two models (close in price but not the same) that have somewhat different features (one slightly upscale from the other). Springfield makes everything from the bare bones basic to the seriously enhanced, and for a few dollars difference you might get a much better gun or a gun with things on it you don't care about.

Just food for thought and suggestions for consideration... the fact that you want a 1911 shows you're of above average intelligence <biased grin>... so keep asking questions and reading and learning and have fun!!!

Stoney
{who fell into his first 1911 when the DI handed it to him and said "Here, see if you can hit anything with this and proceeded to hit 23 out of 25 bulls the first time he held a handgun in his life... and who's been learning about them ever since and still has MUCH to learn...}


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If your looking for a base model then the RIA is a good choice. I'd lean to their tactical model being it has a couple more bells and whistles and still not too expensive. The Para GI Expert is supposed to be pretty good. I've not fired one of those though so I can't say much about them. The Taurus PT1911 is a great pistol for the money. It also does not run too high ad has a lot of the things 191 fans look for in a decent weapon (ambi safety, match trigger, beaver tail grip safety etc.) It's hard to go wrong with a Mil-Spec. Springfield too.

Wanting something that is more of a tack driver then STI, Higher end Springfield, Para Ord., Kimber are well sought after. I personally don't like a Kimber but they have plenty of fans out there so they must be doing something to make them happy.

There are many others but this might be a good place to start.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

I hear the RIA is a good basic pistol, but I have no experience with it. I've purchased (4) Springfields, OTOH, and all of them are good shooters. Don't know about the latest Kimber purchase because I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. My vote for a good "first 1911": Springfield Loaded.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

punk - 

I recently posted a very similar thread to this one, and my questions and the answers that I received led me to the STI Spartan. I would highly reccommend taking a good look at it. The RIA, Springer, Taurus, and Para were also strongly considered for myself, and all are reputable makes. Check them all out and think about what you are looking for out of the pistol.


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

im basically just looking for a 1911 for fun at the range. not really worried about self defense or ccw. when i said i was looking for a reasonably price gun i didnt mean i wanted something cheap just anything under $1000. i own a glock 17 and im just interested in something new and different. not knocking my glock i love it. just looking to try something new out and 1911s seem to be very well approved of so i figured why not?


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

RIA or Springfield GI


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Generally, the companies are coming out with better and better products. Competition will do that. Stick with a full size "government model" in .45ACP. 

With a budget of "under $1000", you have a lot to choose from. At the top end of your budget, I'd go for an STI Trojan (my STI Trojan in 9mm is 100% reliable too). On the lower end, people have generally been happy with RIA, STI Spartan, Springfield Armory GI or Mil-Spec and the new Para Ordinance GI Expert. In betwee, there is Colt and S&W to consider.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...for the first one, I'd say buy used...save a coupla hundred and spend that on ammo...then, study the different features and pick your second one more custom-equipped for you...that way, if you don't like the platform...you'll not lose a large amount of money to depreciation...if you decide new...I'd say Wilson Combat would offer you a lot of personal preferences....


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you for all the different ideas to check out. i dont know a lot about 1911s and i have a glock. im looking for something with a little more pep plus ive held a few 1911s and i like the platform so i wanna try something new. thanks again.:smt1099


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

For one in the same price range as a RIA, there is also the Metro Arms American Classic II, or the Bersa Firestorm, both built on the same production line in Manila. I have an AC-II, and have no complaints with it, and I've yet to hear anyone who owns one having a problem with them. And they're compatible with USGI .45 ACP parts.


----------



## StoneyFF (May 12, 2009)

It's real interesting that one of the main reason s that the 1911 45ACP exists is the US Military experience with lesser caliber bullets in the Philippines against the Moras and now we find that there are a number of good values in 1911's being built in the Philippines and imported into the States... What goes around comes around?

Stoney
{who's gonna have to get one to play with as soon as he starts getting a regular paycheck again...}


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd also look at the Para Ordnance GI Expert. Very solid entry level 1911.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The Taurus PT1911 is a great pistol for the money. It also does not run too high ad has a lot of the things 1911 fans look for in a decent weapon (ambi safety, match trigger, beaver tail grip safety etc.)


I'll second this. My Taurus PT-1911 goes bang every time I pull the trigger, and does a great job of punching out the X circle.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Para GI Expert - fantastic price and a reliable company
i would NOT get a Taurus


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe two I have so far so good. Bunch of rounds down the pipe(s).


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Firestorm?*

What about the Firestorm?


----------



## StoneyFF (May 12, 2009)

hideit said:


> Para GI Expert - fantastic price and a reliable company
> i would NOT get a Taurus




With all due respect, I think it's inappropriate and unfair to throw in a line like yours above about the Taurus without any supporting reasons. It's like a rumor, it does damage without any substance. If you have a good reason for that comment, please give it when you give the comment... it's only fair... to Taurus, and to the people on this forum, especially the guy asking advice.

Opinions are valid to have but have no real value to others who don't know you well personally, but opinions with reasons/facts are useful to others, even if they don't know you well. Your comment about the Para GI Expert is an example of the second, as you explain why you like them, your comment about the Taurus is an example of the first, as it has no reasoning behind it, and therefore no real value to anyone but you. Make sense?

Stoney
{who hopes you take this in the positive way it's intended, and it goes to you only because this is the one I just noticed, but I'm sure the comment applies to others here...}


----------



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're just looking to get into the 1911 platform and want to budget it, then the Springfield GI or Mil-Spec for a bit more would be hard to beat for price/warranty/upgrade-ability.

The RIA guns are getting very good reports as well. The STI line of guns are also very good from all reports.

Go out, grab a bunch and handle em. See which one jumps out at you.


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

punkinabox said:


> can anyone recommend a reasonably priced and reliable 1911 for a first 1911 purchase?


I recommend a Colt 1991. An excellent entry level 1911, that also makes for an excellent build gun if you ever get to that point. New blued models sell for a tad over $700 with stainless about a c-note more. They come with Colt's reputation for quality and customer service.....and best of all, it's a Colt.


----------



## oldnbald (Apr 12, 2010)

I would have to go with the crowd saying that the RIA is the way to go. I love my Compact Tactical.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

punkinabox said:


> im basically just looking for a 1911 for fun at the range. not really worried about self defense or ccw. when i said i was looking for a reasonably price gun i didnt mean i wanted something cheap just anything under $1000. i own a glock 17 and im just interested in something new and different. not knocking my glock i love it. just looking to try something new out and 1911s seem to be very well approved of so i figured why not?


You can buy a Kimber Custom Target II for less than $1000 and you wont have to add anything to it...AND..they SHOOT!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

And sometimes a Kimber Pro CDP II used at a gun show for that amount or less.

(Without the Crimson Trace Laser Grips)










Sweet shooting gun.

:smt1099


----------



## Bearbait455 (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a Para Gun Rights in FEb, and so far it has broken the extractor, and only 2 out of 5 mags will lock the slide back. 1 para and a Les Baer mag work, 1 para and 2 new Wilson's will not lock it. All the guys who work at my range have Springfields, and they're all leo's. 2 of them shoot in competition. Para said they'll fix it, but they'll have it for 4 to 6 weeks. I'm having it fixed locally, and selling it!


----------

